# What's on at Brockwell Park this Weekend



## Laughing Toad (May 23, 2011)

This weekend! Saturday 28th to Monday 30th May 2011     

10.30 - 4.30 daily at Brockwell Hall

Fabulous photos of the park by Max Rush.

"_His photos are always a delight and everyone who knows his work is looking forward to this exhibition in Brockwell Hall_"
(made up publicity quotation).

More Brockwell Park events here.


----------



## miss minnie (May 23, 2011)

Oo er, I'm liking this forum already


----------



## editor (May 23, 2011)

Laughing Toad said:


> This weekend! Saturday 28th to Monday 30th May 2011
> 
> 10.30 - 4.30 daily at Brockwell Hall
> 
> ...


Cheers for posting this - I'd forgotten about the Max Rush photo exhib. He likes his filters!


----------



## London_Calling (May 23, 2011)

Wouldn't it make sense to have dates put in OP's whenever poss?


----------



## Biddlybee (May 23, 2011)

miss minnie said:


> Oo er, I'm liking this forum already


Did it open today? 

Already in the diary Laughing Toad


----------



## miss minnie (May 23, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Did it open today?
> 
> Already in the diary Laughing Toad


Last night.  We are *early adopters*, pioneers!


----------



## miss minnie (May 23, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Wouldn't it make sense to have dates put in OP's whenever poss?


The OP has dates in it? 

I think ed's idea is that there should only be one thread per 'event/organisation/thing/type' so that this thread would be updated with the latest events.  It might not work out like that, its all experimental at the moment.  Suck it and see, so to speak.


----------



## miss minnie (May 23, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Wouldn't it make sense to have dates put in OP's whenever poss?


Ah, I've just cottoned what you mean... the title says 'this weekend'.  Yep, either drop that or put dates, would make sense.

I'm awake now


----------



## editor (May 23, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Wouldn't it make sense to have dates put in OP's whenever poss?


Good point. To save disrupting this thread, may I suggest we chat it about here:
http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/th...-sub-forum?p=11786541&viewfull=1#post11786541


----------



## netbob (May 29, 2011)

There's this on today: http://www.viewlondon.co.uk/whatson/lazy-sunday-at-brockwell-park-article-10781.html


----------

